# emondial2010



## verssian (14 Juin 2010)

emondial2010 est une appli sympa pour partager ses pronostics sur la coupe du monde avec ces amis.
Elle permet en une seule image d'avoir la totalité des pronostics.
Par contre la taille des drapeaux est un peu petite pour la saisie des matches.


----------

